# Rash around ear



## PeacefulACW (Aug 13, 2009)

My 16 month old daughter is acting totally normal. She is getting some of her canine teeth but handling it well. She is running a 100.4 fever, which she has done with teething in the past. Last night we noticed she was red behind one ear, today it has spread to the front of the ear. It's patchy bit not scaly. It's not really bothering her but it seem to be slightly itchy. Yesterday she had A lot of watermelon as well as spending time outside. She has also been swimming a bit since it's been so hot.
http://i.imgur.com/7haHm.jpg
Our doctor can't get us in today, so I though I would see if anyone has any ideas.
Thanks so much for your thoughts.


----------

